# Jealous



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

I feel so jealous of people without DP/DR that can just get on with their lives and have no idea how bad this feels, it's so unfair. I even feel jealous of people with episodic DP/DR, I'd love a break from it. Not even had a few minutes break from it since it started a year and a half ago.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What are your symptoms Jenijar?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

At least you are not alone!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I with you on that one.


----------



## surfer179 (Apr 15, 2017)

yup feel totally the same , i look at people and just think your so lucky you dont have a clue...


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol yeah and when I hear people whining about things like the fact they broke with their girlfriend/boyfriend and feel ''bad'' it feels so pathetic. Like seriously!? I've lost my freaking soul and can't even feel love properly, get over it.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Some people have not a clue about suffering, but I suppose you have to be compassionate to them, because at that level of suffering, it is the worst that they have ever experienced.

I can't imagine going through something worse than what I have. I have felt suicidal in the past, but this time, actually have tried to kill myself. Horrendous.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, I feel the same. It's bad, really bad, but it's not the completely worst thing ever. It's not fair, but at least we have a home, and food, and everything is given to us. Think about the other people, who don't have anything like that and the people who struggle to survive. It's not fair for them either.
We have to look at the positives, and that doesn't always mean that we have to be happy all the time. For example: I sleep 5 hours. Not much, and I will be tired all day, but at least I was able to sleep 5 hours comfortably, when other people couldn't. This is just a small example, but you have to look at life like that. 
I hope you get better


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Comparison is the thief of joy.


----------

